# New Sunroof?!?!?



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

OK my classic se-r didn't come with the sunroof and I really wanted one. I found a site that offers virtually every part necessary to do the install. Is it worth putting in one. I would have to purchase the glass, weatherstripping, moldings, headliner, motor, rails, new roof with precut opening for sunroof, everything came out to be about $750 total. Is it worth it? The site is called www.1stnissanparts.com check it out if you need anything. They even have the illistration of everything that you want to order. I was pretty impressed. But anyway, please give input on this situation that I have.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Never personally experienced. But although the cost comes to $750, they can't guarantee that it won't leak. And I've always heard that any aftermarket sunroof, t-tops, targa tops, etc always leak. Hell even some OEM sunroofs and stuff leak, I can't even imagine aftermarket. But that's just what I've heard. I've always liked sunroofs and T-Tops, but I can't justify spending $750 on one. Good luck anyways! Post pics if you decide to do it.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

What about those flip-up sunroofs? Don't know how much they are, but a while back they were $99.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

If you car didn't come WITH a sundroof----don't get one put in--trust me, I work for a car dealer and I see it every day. people come in with aftermarket sunroofs and they are leaking or something is broken----sure it was nice when it was installed but now, even though it hasn't been long, the company that installed it is either out of business or they just stopped workng with them all together----either way--you can't get parts for them or the ones you can get cost more then a new Car-LoL. I would stay away from aftermarket sunroofs. just not worth the hassle.......


----------



## cronkbogey (May 25, 2003)

Javon, I recommend listening to these wise Sentra owners. When I bought my '92 Sentra it already had a pop-up sunroof. Later when I went to get the irritating leak (which messed up my headliner) fixed, I discovered that the sunroof was an aftermarket option installed by a previous owner (not the only annoying device he installed). It is near impossible to find a place that will effectively fix aftermarket sunroofs. One guy who installs headliners in my area tried and failed. Everyone else wouldn't touch the thing. I eventually sealed mine up with silicone. If your main goal is to have a glass window on your roof, then go for it. Unfortunately, if your goal is to have the wind in your hair you will most likely have to deal with rainwater dripping on your head and seats. A similar incident happened when I owned an '83 Cutlass. Sorry to dash your plans because it sounds like a good idea. Too bad it doesn't work out so well in practice.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

come one.. 
i have a 1978 280Z with an Sunroof.... it's just a flip up, but it has yet to leak once.. even with 3 pounds of snow on it, and lots of melting.

I'm pretty sure if a car 25 years old has an sunroof that doesnt leak and tons of sunshine hitting the weatherstripping, it doesnt leak.

if you do it right, it wont leak.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Hey PrO:
is your sunroof factory of aftermarket?? There wern't many motorized sunroofs on imports back in the glorious days of datsun.........


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> it's just a flip up


 it has two latches, just push em up and down... and the sunroof flips up. It's not motorized and it's factory 

i'll have pics tomarrow


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

the roof that's on the website is OEM. That's why I mentioned the website so that you guys could look at it and them give me your response. Look in the catalog section. 

But maybe it would cause more harm than good. But the installtion is OEM and it's not the pop up. If the dealer installs it, it is warranteed right, or will they not touch it since it purchased it though another vendor? Well I don't know what decision to make because I don't want to cut up my roof and it turns out f--ked up.. you know.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I wouldn't touch it Javon----it would do more harm then good----cutting your roof off and putting a new one on SUCKS for the value of the car and for you as the owner.....

PrO: IT's never leaked because it is Factory so I wouldn't have a problem with that-I have a 92 eclipse with a factory flip up that still seals well---it's been the other 3 cars that I had with aftermarket flip-up's that have had problems


----------



## cronkbogey (May 25, 2003)

I agree with HATEnFATE. You've got a classic SE-R, the kind of car we GA16 owners envy. Why chance it? If it leaks it means you're out more than $750. Your headliner will need to be replaced, your seats will need cleaned or re-upholstered, your carpet may be damaged, and your wiring may short out. I've had all of these things happen to me. Plus as HATEnFATE refers to, the value of your cool car will drop. All for a little air and light from the top? But of course its your money and your car. If you do decide to go for it I wish you good luck.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

if you really want a sunroof... hell....
try the acorss the entire roof like on the new Maxima... but dont make it open.....

just seal it really good, weather stripping... silicone.. since you won't need to open it and if u cover the edges.. it'll look realy good and you won't see the silicone.


That would be cool


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

You don't have to have the whole roof replaced. In a recent issue of "Truckin" magazine they showed the process step by step. They cut out an opening in your existing roof. Maybe ask the dealership if they can do it.The dealer is going to install a huge sunroof in the H2 and it is guaranteed not to leak.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

If you want, i know a person that has all the stuff for that and would be hella less then $750, He has head liner and the sunroof, its out of the se-r too. 91SR20DE Hit him up.


----------



## Winterz (Jun 3, 2003)

well, for $750, you're halfway to owning a new-to-you classic SE-R in decent shape. Ok, well almost halfway, I paid $2300 for mine, will probably be a $5000 car when finished. Find an SE-R you like with roof, sell yours, and you've spent less than the $750, most likely.

All sunroofs on 1971-78 Z cars were aftermarket. It was not a factory option. Prox, you're probably not leaking because 'roofs were wanted so bad for the Z cars that a couple of companies custom made 'roofs JUST for the Z. 

Roofs are now generally "universal" kits, except in the case that Javon is mentioning. As for that...

You might get lucky and never leak, Javon, but I'd personally not take that chance.

-W


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

guess I am a lucky one huh


----------



## Glyphon (May 17, 2004)

my first car ever was a hand-me-down 86 pontiac grand am, with an aftermarket sunroof. we had the car for 11 years, and the sunroof for 9 of those years, and it never leaked once. i guess that was one of the exceptions to the rule...now i just wish i could remember who it was that installed it.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

$750 for OEM parts is outrageous. Find someone parting out a b13 with a sunroof. I'm currently buying the entire OEM assembly, minus the motor and switches, for $50 shipped (I'm only using some parts from it to repair my sunroof). So I'd bet you could get the whole shebang for $100 shipped from someone. You'd have to weld in some threaded studs to mount the sunroof frame to and you'd have to do some nice metal work to make the flange around the opening. In the end you'd have to repaint your roof but you could do it for way less than $750. If you're not very much mechanically inclined and can't do the welding, cutting and fabrication yourself then I'd seriously start looking for another car with a sunroof if you really want one, because even after spending $750 for parts, if you have the work done, youre going to be at $2K before you know what hit you. Even doing it yourself with $750 in parts you're going to spend at least $1K. I couldn't find the package deal you were referring to on that website, please provide a direct link to what you looked at, I spent as much time as I'm going to trying to find it.


----------



## SentraFourplay (May 11, 2004)

It would be nuts to pay $750.

I had a 87 toyota pickup that I put a sunroof in. I removed it from a car in a junk yard and paid 20 bucks for it. It is one of those flip up types. When it came time to put it in, I was really hesitant to cut into my sheetmetal (my truck was a purty black) but I did it, and cut the hole perfectly but I wish I didn't do it. It came out good, but I say if your car didn't come with a sunroof, let it stay that way.

BTW I have seen shops that install flip up sunroofs for around $200 and gaurantee their work. Check around at auto glass shops.


----------



## Modemagic (May 13, 2004)

Without getting into mechanics of sunroofs some are designed to leak, specifically full power roofs. They have drain tracks built into them that drain into down tubes that run down the pillars of the cars. Most commonly they simply get leaves or pine needles in them causing them to "leak".

Most common reason sunroofs leak is failure to take care of the rubber seal. A few minutes on a Saturday afternoon once a year will go the distance.

I'm not to familiar with the OEM sunroofs in Nissans, but from what I recall, they are full power, (the glass drops down into the basket leaving the roof open and it will vent upwards as well) It is INCREDIBLY difficult to put an OEM sunroof in a car that doesn't have a roof. Main problem is finishing off the metal after you cut the hole in the roof. From the Factory the metal is bent downward and finished accordingly. Aftermarket roofs of this type have a plastic trim ring that covers this and gives it an appealing look. My shop wouldn't install an OEM roof into a car without already having one installed for this reason. 

Bring that car to me along with an aftermarkt sunroof and I'll get it in, and no, it won't leak!


----------



## Khorne (Dec 11, 2003)

HATEnFATE said:


> If you car didn't come WITH a sundroof----don't get one put in--trust me, I work for a car dealer and I see it every day. people come in with aftermarket sunroofs and they are leaking or something is broken----sure it was nice when it was installed but now, even though it hasn't been long, the company that installed it is either out of business or they just stopped workng with them all together----either way--you can't get parts for them or the ones you can get cost more then a new Car-LoL. I would stay away from aftermarket sunroofs. just not worth the hassle.......


I totaly agree with you here... I own a sentra that had an aftermarket sunroof put in (last owner) and now I am the one dealing with a leak that is becomming more and more pronounced... the worst part is that the company who made my sunroof (therma-lite) is now out of business and I can't find replacement seals at all!!!! I have ended up putting in weather strip to help stop the leak, which works well, but on days it rains heavily, and my car is parked, I'm gonna have a small ammount on my seats before I sit down... A REAL PAIN IN THE NECK! I'm not sure exactly why you would want a sun roof for more than 500 even... unless you want extra ventilation and your car does not have A/C. (such as mine) Its nice during the summer, but now a burden during the winter. If it were up to me, I would first decide on how long I wanted the car for, and how badly I needed (for whatever reason) either the ventilation/light whatever.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I think putting in an OEM would be the easiest but like I said, you'd have to weld in studs or bolts to mount the frame to and recreating the metal lip for the rounded corners would involve welding in that metal most likely. Repainting the roof would be inevitable. So if you did the whole thing yourself and you got an used OEM sunroof complete for say $150 shipped, you'd need an OEM headliner which woudl prabably need to be reupholstered, so that'd probably be like $50 used and another $30 for materials to reupholster it. Then you'd probably spend another $150 in paint for the roof, so in the neighborhood of $400 including the bolts you'd have to weld into the roof. That's not bad, well worth it if you want a sunroof and you could do it in a weekend. Cutting that hole the right size would be the most critical step, and getting those lip corners welded in, the rest would be fairly simple.


----------

